# urgent help required. prostap. risks with pregnancy?



## stevie3

Hello

I had a prostap injection two weeks ago.  Ive had awful side effects .  My doctor ( who told me none of the potential risks) has now informed me that it can stay in my system for up to 100 days.  Ive since done a search on the internet and several sites say that prostap should not be used if there may be a pregnancy because of the potential to harm a developing baby.  Im really reluctant to go ahead knowing this and am so angry that this wasnt even mentioned prior to prostap being given.

Please can you give some advice.  Is there a risk to a growing baby?  How long does it take for this awful drug to work its way out of your system?  If I choose not to go ahead with this cycle ( and I need to decide in the next few days)  how long till I can safely try again.

One more question, why are fertlity clinics using this drug if there are risks to unborn babies?!

I would appreciate a quick response if at all possible.  Thank you for your help!!


----------



## mazv

Which form of the drug were you given? What type of assisted conception cycle are you undertaking? What are the other drugs you are to take? What is the underlying cause of IF? When are you due to start your cycle?


Prostap to all intents and purposes does exactly the same as any other drug used for down regulation in assisted conception cycles. The advantage is it is a long acting injection and negates the need for daily injections. The longer acting 3 month injection tends to be used in women with endo to ensure abnormally growing lining outside the womb is kept to a minimum during cycles.


None of the downreg drugs are licensed in pregnancy. Hard to get ethical approval to do trials in pregnancy. Effect in body is to block production of the bodies natural sex hormones, hence in cycles these are replaced by hormone supplements. Potential risk in using these when pregnant if you are NOT supplementing with hormones but in all assisted conception cycles this is part of treatment. That said, there are plenty of reports of women getting naturally pregnant when downreg for a cycle and proceeding to have normal pregnancies and healthy babies at the end.


If you have concerns about your treatment or need further explanation of your treatment plans you should really discuss this with your clinic.


Maz x


----------



## stevie3

Hi maz


thanks for your quick response!  This is a follicular cycle (so injection was day 2 of my period) . I was given 3.75 (mg?) injection. other drugs to take are progynova ( althoough I havent been able to get a pharmacist to fill the prescription because theyre worried about the dose  (8mg /day) being too high. , and then cyclogest. 


I would really appreciate your advice on the progynova too!!


Im 18 days after getting the injection, mainly because I havent been able to get the prescription filled, and Im concerned that the pharmacists are, esp after my aful experience of prostap!


thanks for your response.... it has really  helped. Im so grateful this site, and people like you are out there!  with regard to the pregnacy risk, do you know exactly what the risk is to an unborn baby?


----------



## mazv

The dose of Prostap is not the longer acting 3 month injection so it will not stay in your system for as long as 100 days. Effects of the 3.75mg dose last for around a month.


The progynova is prescribed outwith license in IVF at much higher doses than the licensed HRT use. Have you discussed with the pharmacist regarding the prescription? They may be prepared to fill it if they know why it is prescribed and you can provide evidence from clinic of the treatment regimen. Alternatively they can speak directly with the prescriber to confirm dose (or is this a private script from outside the UK? which may explain a reluctance to dispense as they'd be liable if any adverse event occurred)


Hard to say what the effects in pregnancy are, as it really isn't known. Animal trials found teratogenicity in rabbits, but not rats. Possible effect in humans but not clear if this is statistically significant over and above the background rate of malformations in pregnancy anyway.


Maz x


----------



## stevie3

hi again , and thanks again, so much ,  for your prompt response. 


I went to a pharmacy with my prescription and the drug I was given was the longer acting one , unfortunately. Sorry , I must have given you the wrong info.


Just one more question..... in your initial reply you siad 'Effect in body is to block production of the bodies natural sex hormones, hence in cycles these are replaced by hormone supplements. Potential risk in using these when pregnant if you are NOT supplementing with hormones but in all assisted conception cycles this is part of treatment. '  


does this mean that  in assisted conception cycles the the effects of the drug are somehow lessened because there are other hormones present, or is the drug just as risky regardless.  sorry if this is a daft question?


thanks you again so much for your help


----------

